# Sally Hansen's Nail Art Pens - Anyone Tried Them?



## -Chelsey- (May 19, 2009)

I keep seeing these advertised in magazines and have wanted to try them out. They look so cool! Has anyone tried them yet?


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 20, 2009)

No I haven't, but I think they look really neat! I might give them a try.


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2009)

Those look really neat! I haven't seen these locally yet.


----------



## Lucy (May 20, 2009)

wow!! i've never seen these before. they look so cool!


----------



## Karren (May 20, 2009)

So what do you do about your right hand if you can't draw with your left hand?


----------



## esha (May 20, 2009)

I just saw them at Wal-mart actually. But yea, what about those who aren't ambidextrous. I guess someone else would have to do the other hand lol


----------



## -Chelsey- (May 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So what do you do about your right hand if you can't draw with your left hand? I didn't think about that! Crap, I'm gonna be screwed lol


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So what do you do about your right hand if you can't draw with your left hand? Easy! You would always see me random polka dot designs LOL!


----------



## candygalore (May 20, 2009)

Wow i havent try this product it remins me when i was in middle school and i just to paint my nails with markers. Lol


----------



## McRubel (May 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those look really neat! I haven't seen these locally yet. They carry them at Ulta if you have one nearby you.



I think I go to Ulta way too much when I know what they stock!!!!


----------



## Bec688 (May 21, 2009)

I have seen similar products, but these look pretty good to me. Usually with a pen one has better control when it comes to nail art, so it should be interesting to see if these work well.


----------



## pinksugar (May 21, 2009)

hehe, it reminds me of marker-pen nail art too, LOL


----------



## -Chelsey- (May 21, 2009)

I think I'm going to buy some today so I'll try them out this weekend and take pictures. I'll have to stick to an easy design so I don't mess up my right hand haha


----------



## Karren (May 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Easy! You would always see me random polka dot designs LOL! I'm so bad at nail polish tha't how they look now!! and the random dots would still look better on the left hand than the right... I could decorate fake nails and glue them on? lol


----------



## lolaB (May 21, 2009)

I have a few of these, and they're pretty nice. These pens are water-based, so it's easy to clean up any mistakes without ruining your polish. Also, the pen gives great control. I use my white pen all the time when I want a quick and easy French mani. Some tips to getting the perfect out come:

Shake the pen before use. If you don't, the paint may come out watery and just a huge mess.

A top coat is a must, since the paint will come off with water. Wait until your design is completely dry before applying your top coat to avoid smudging.

Pressure changes both the the thickness of the stroke and the opacity, so steady pressure will give you the best results.

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So what do you do about your right hand if you can't draw with your left hand? Practice! You can train your opposite hand, trust me.


----------



## Nanzi (Jun 7, 2009)

I agree about training the left hand. It takes practice. I have to get some of these pens.

I have just stopped having the acrylics done after 15 years. Wow were my nails a brittle mess. It has taken all my reserved patience not to go running downtown to get rid of the stubby fingers I was left with. After about 4 - 5 mos they are not splitting so much and I have a little length to them. I have been using Nail Life- Treatment on them and this is the best I've found in years.

It is clear and finally I have enough nail to want to put a very light color on it. Darker when they get longer, Yay. I have hope again to have pretty nails. Can't wait to get the pens and play!!

Nan


----------

